# Couldn't Resist...My New Addition



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I walked into the Fin & Feather here in Iowa City today and I just couldn't help myself. I'm officially addicted  This Ruger Mark II with the 6 7/8" barrel was sitting in the case and after taking a look at it, whoever owned it before probably didn't even put a box of ammo through this thing! I went home and picked up my permit to purchase handguns and went straight back. It is in immaculate condition. There's no fading in the finish at all, no wear on the grips and the bolt is almost in new condition. It even came with the box and the manuals as well. It only came with one magazine, but that wasn't too much of a concern for me I'll get some more sometime down the road. I've been wanting a .22 that would be cheap to plink with to take to the range with the other guns and this thing is beautiful! The date on the Ruger box is January 1978...I have no idea of the manufacture date but I assume that's it. There was a new Ruger Mark III with the same setup sitting next to it in the case and you couldn't tell a different except the Ruger symbol on the new ones is red in the background. I can't wait to get this thing out and shoot it, I'll let you all know how it shoots (hopefully as good as it looks). So, long post but I just had to share 




-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I want one too! It or a Browning will most likely be my next gun purchase!
Looks like a nice shooter Bro! You lucky dog :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's a nice one for sure. You can look up about what year it was made at this link on the Ruger site. Their listed by serial number. Good luck.:smt033
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/PS-SerialNumberHistory.html


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice pistol. :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

ENJOY!!!

I put 150-200 rounds through my Buckmark tonight... Bought the "premium" target ammo from Federal for $15 for 325 rounds...

With my mods, and a little practice, it's now shooting 4" offhand groups at 25yds... Clover-leafing off the bench, I'd assume. My limitation ow is my scope, a 4MOA Red Dot.

Beefo, get a nice 2-4 power scope for it, and have fun... Mine hits about an inch low at 7yds, 1/2 low at 15 yds, and sighted dead on at 25... All in the scope height.

JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to get out and shoot it but it's supposed to rain almost all week and possibly even snow at the end of the week!!! :smt076:smt076APRIL?!?!?:smt076:smt076 Anyways, I couldn't believe this gun was sitting there, they must have just gotten it because I was in there last week and it wasn't there....not that I pay any attention to used guns coming in....ever....:anim_lol:

JeffWard, I more than likely won't get a scope for it, atleast not for a while. I bought it to shoot cheap ammo with my other guns at the range so I could stay even longer  We'll just be shooting at random bottles and what-not laying around the outdoor range. I will shoot at some targets though when I can make it to the indoor range. I'll keep everyone posted 

Thanks for the compliments and good wishes! It sure is a beauty for being as old as it is.:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A fine weapon, for sure!

That's one of the few configurations of the Ruger .22 autopistols that I've never personally owned, but a friend/coworker did have one that I got to shoot more than a few times. It was a reliable gun that shot very well with it's favorite ammo, just like most Ruger .22s.

He had a heck of a time finding a holster for it, though, and when he finally settled for a cheap woven synthetic one, that razor-sharp front sight ate a hole in through the lining in short order. He eventually gave up and filed the hook off the front sight, converting it to a plain flat-faced blade that still worked just fine, and was less rough on his holsters and gun cases. 

Many of us performed the same modification decades ago, before replacement front sights were commonly available.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice looking pistol!You can't go wrong with a Mark ll.I have one with the same length barrel and it shoots great right out of the box ,accurate and reliable.I use it for casual plinking in the backyard range and decided it didn't need scoped.I can hit anything with open sights that a friend of mine can hit with with his red dot sighted Browning.The other day we were bouncing golf balls across the pasture with our .22 pistols and we were both hitting about the same amount of times.It's fun to try to hit the ball before the other guy and send it skipping down range.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Yea, that sounds like fun and that's why I bought the gun....to have fun with it :mrgreen:



Baldy said:


> Now that's a nice one for sure. You can look up about what year it was made at this link on the Ruger site. Their listed by serial number. Good luck.:smt033
> http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/PS-SerialNumberHistory.html


I must be an idiot, because I dont quite understand that site  I don't see a year starting with my serial number which begins with "210-". If I'm guessing right, then mine was manufactured in 1984 but I can't tell for sure. Maybe someone can help out this idiot over here? :buttkick: Thanks!

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

That is odd, BB. The website says the gun was produced starting in 1982 but your box says 1/78. Odd.

But did you see this at the bottom of the page?:

_For exact information on your specific serial number, you can contact Ruger's Records Department either by telephone or mail.

Sturm, Ruger & Co., Inc.
Records Department
411 Sunapee Street
Newport, NH 03773
Telephone: 603-865-2424
Fax: 603-863-9371

We will be happy to give you the shipping date and model configuration of your Ruger firearm, at no charge. Please include the complete serial number, model number, and any other special markings or features of the firearm in your request._

Hope this helps.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> That is odd, BB. The website says the gun was produced starting in 1982 but your box says 1/78. Odd.
> 
> But did you see this at the bottom of the page?:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I just called and they verified my guess based on the information on the website. This Mark II shipped out on May of 1984. This gun is older then I am!!!! It's in better shape too :smt082 I seriously cannot believe the condition of this gun, it's almost a shame to shoot it but screw that I'm gonna beat the crap out of this thing :smt083

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey BeefyBeefo the shipping dates and when they came off the line can and sometimes are years apart. Over on the S&W site they run into it all the time. The gun may lay for years in the manufactures wharehouse before they ship it out. You got a good pistol, shoot it and enjoy it. I got one that is 31yrs old and it still shoots great. :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Dude, you're bringing back memories. I use to go to the old Fin and Feather when i was a kid. I graduated from West in '78. Left West Branch just two years ago.

I've always wanted that .22. It looks like it would be a blast to shoot.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> Dude, you're bringing back memories. I use to go to the old Fin and Feather when i was a kid. I graduated from West in '78. Left West Branch just two years ago.
> 
> I've always wanted that .22. It looks like it would be a blast to shoot.


I was waiting for your reply tnoisaw since I know you were from the Iowa City area  The IC fin & feather usually doesn't have that great of prices and usually not that many handguns, but I just couldn't pass up this Ruger being that it looks brand new!

Since it's older than me, can I call it an antique? :anim_lol::anim_lol:

Just kidding :numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks nice..I wanna get one of those myself. I have the Mark III but I don't like it as much as the older ones:smt023


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on your new purchase!!! You'll enjoy it. :smt023

Let us know how your first encounter with field stripping it and putting it back together goes. If 
you have any issues, let me know. I have some helpfull links. Ruger has a video on their website 
on stripping the Mark III which maybe helpfull....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I was waiting for your reply tnoisaw since I know you were from the Iowa City area  The IC fin & feather usually doesn't have that great of prices and usually not that many handguns, but I just couldn't pass up this Ruger being that it looks brand new!
> 
> Since it's older than me, can I call it an antique? :anim_lol::anim_lol:
> 
> ...


As a kid I remember buying things there (old one) but they have got a little pricey in the last few years. I use to live down by the Iowa City Airport so I'd ride my bike there.

Call it an antique and maybe you can sell it for twice it's worth and then buy another for what you paid for it. Or just call it tactical and sell it for three times as much.:mrgreen:


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice Ruger! I'm sure you will enjoy it. My Daughter and family lives in Iowa City, but I've never been in that store. Do they carry many handguns in stock?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I still haven't gotten out to shoot it yet, it's raining and it's supposed to snow :smt076:smt076 I thought it was APRIL! :smt076:smt076 We'll see how the breaking it down goes when I can actually get it dirty!



wproctwproct said:


> Nice Ruger! I'm sure you will enjoy it. My Daughter and family lives in Iowa City, but I've never been in that store. Do they carry many handguns in stock?


Thanks! They don't carry very many handguns in stock there at all. That's part of the reason I was so surprised to see this Ruger sittin there! Also, their prices are usually WAY too high, but for some reason this Ruger was the right price. :smt023

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## Ward Tood (Apr 1, 2008)

*Ruger MKII*

I just bought the MKIII and haven't shot it either? I bought a new one in 1967 for $86.00 and have been in love with them ever since. Good find on your part! Enjoy


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

*Update...*

Well, I went and put 550 rounds through the Ruger today (el cheapo Federal "value pack" from WM) without a single hiccup :smt023 It shot great! It was a ton of fun making the bottles and other things dance around the range that were laying out there :mrgreen: I even got it to the point where you couldn't touch the barrel for more than a couple seconds. It's extremely accurate as I expected. I'll post up pictures of targets when I can make it to an actual "range". I just thought I would give a little update :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## RugerFan2522 (Apr 16, 2008)

The Mark 2 has got to be one of my favorite rugers that i have owned


----------



## skoro (Apr 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Well, I went and put 550 rounds through the Ruger today (el cheapo Federal "value pack" from WM) without a single hiccup :smt023 It shot great! It was a ton of fun making the bottles and other things dance around the range that were laying out there :mrgreen: I even got it to the point where you couldn't touch the barrel for more than a couple seconds. It's extremely accurate as I expected. I'll post up pictures of targets when I can make it to an actual "range". I just thought I would give a little update :mrgreen:
> 
> -Jeff-


Real nice looking Ruger there, Beefy. My dad had one with a shorter barrel when I was kid and it was the first pistol I ever shot. Always did like those. Looks like you made a good score.

BTW, I was born and raised in Iowa. Go Hawks! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

1100 through it now and it's been a blast (not to mention it doesn't put a huge hole in my wallet at the range). Still haven't gotten it to an indoor range, but I'll do that one of these weekends and post up some targets. _AZOutlaws_, the video of the breakdown of the Ruger MK will probably help me out when I actually do it. At this point I just spray it with G96 after the range session and that's it. I have yet to break it down, but also have yet to have any sort of malfunction  It's a fun gun and it's done being a safe queen (which it obviously was in its previous life). Like I said above I'm gonna shoot the hell outta this thing :smt083:mrgreen:

-Jeff-



skoro said:


> Real nice looking Ruger there, Beefy. My dad had one with a shorter barrel when I was kid and it was the first pistol I ever shot. Always did like those. Looks like you made a good score.
> 
> BTW, I was born and raised in Iowa. Go Hawks! :smt023


Thanks and GO HAWKS! :smt023


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Still haven't gotten it to an indoor range, but I'll do that one of these weekends and post up some targets.
> 
> Thanks and GO HAWKS! :smt023


Where is there an indoor range in the IC/CR area? Just got myself a S&W .22 and wanting to shoot it, but the rain is making me wait.:smt022

And I'll be the next to say it "GO HAWKS!!"


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I believe there is one in CR, but it's expensive. There is one in West Liberty that I have been to, but they're only open to the public from 1-5pm on Saturdays and Sundays. You're also not supposed to be able to shoot jacketed ammo in their range, but it just so happened that I knew the range officer that was there through the Iowa Carry forum  Their supposedly going to change that rule though. Hope that helps. If you have any other questions that I may be able to help you with, send me a pm.

-Jeff-


----------

